# Range hood lights



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

I had to take out some range hood lights for a kitchen rehab. Does anybody know of a work around for replacing them. It is a 12 foot range hood and had 6 vaportight fixtures under the hood and the customer wants the lights put back. I know NEC 410.4(C) and NFPA 96 says I cannot put them back.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't know what to say. What do you feel the objection to putting them back, specifically, is? Every large hood that I've ever done has those mason jar type fixtures up in there. I see that 410.4(C) can be complied with if you use those vapor tight fixtures and either stub through at each fixture or wire in EMT or IMC. It doesn't seem that NFPA 96 has the force of law in your state, near as I can gather. Is this a resi or commercial kitchen?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

This is a commercial kitchen in a town that has tight ass electrical inspectors and I want to make sure. The hood did have the (mason jar) vapor tight light fixtures with guards and with RMC running inside the hood. I did assume that this was the standard way of installing them because I have installed them this way in the past. But shouldn't the RMC/IMC/EMT have been run on the outside of the hood because of NEC 410.4(C)(4)? Plus I cannot find a cut sheet stating that these fixtures can be used in the hood.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

John said:


> But shouldn't the RMC/IMC/EMT have been run on the outside of the hood because of NEC 410.4(C)(4)?


Yes, it would appear so. The handbook commentary seems to clear that up. I wonder when this section was added, anyhow? I see raceways for the lights in the hoods so regularly, I why I wonder. Thanks for bringing this up. It's interesting.



John said:


> Plus I cannot find a cut sheet stating that these fixtures can be used in the hood.


That would be a problem, so it would seem. I'm pretty sure the EPCO fixtures I use are okay'd for corrosive locations. I'll check to see.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

For those following along at home, here's the code text with the handbook commentary:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's the link to the EPCO fixtures I use in barns, nasty damp cellars, walk-in boxes, commercial kitchen hoods, etc. They are noted to be corrosion resistant in the literature. 

http://www.engproducts.com/OurProducts/prodSubSection.asp?SubSecID=9


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is another brand which is about the same as the EPCO, but it doesn't really say they can be installed in a commercial cooking hood.

http://www.rabweb.com/product_detail.php?product=VLX1


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

I found a light fixture that is intended to go in a range hood and I am going to use it. It is expensive @$270.00 each and it says it is suitable for commerical cooking hoods.:thumbsup: 

http://www.paramountlighting.com/new_spec_pages/fj9_1-05.pdf


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow... that's a super nice light. The price doesn't seem too bad, considering that it's a SS enclosed flourescent strip. That'll be better light anyhow.


----------



## robertwilber (Jan 22, 2007)

these guys actually claim their lights are for hoods...

http://www.kurtzon.com/Catalog/FoodProcessing/KITCHENLIGHTING.pdf


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

learned something already thanks! How about when the ansul system deploys do you have to have everything electrical including lights shut down,its required here in NJ ,(Everything under the hood) allot of the super food stores use shunt trip mainbreakers for their kitchen panels for this purpose.I dont know if its a NFPA requirement or not.


----------



## robertwilber (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't know about shutting off lights
Last hood I did shut down gas when ansul system went, but not lights
Only shunt trip breaker we had was for the HVAC panel feed, which tripped on Fire Alarm activation
Actually, we were required to keep exhaust fan running to draw extinguishing chemicals through the exhaust to put out presumed exhaust duct fire.


----------



## WillisMattox (Aug 13, 2010)

robertwilber said:


> these guys actually claim their lights are for range hoods ...
> 
> http://www.kurtzon.com/Catalog/FoodProcessing/KITCHENLIGHTING.pdf


wow, those are really nice lights !


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

From what I had understood the Ansul system needs to shut down heat sources. Could be wrong though.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

The last two hoods I did had the rmc running along the top of the hood and stubbed down where the lights were. It seemed to comply to me ? The lights are not ignition sources and don't have to be shut off from the micro switch (at least not around here)


----------

